# MAX Pass 2017-18



## Zand (May 9, 2017)

Thinking about going with Wachusett + Add On for next year. Just wondering if anyone has heard anything on the rumor mill about any resorts being added. I remember last year a couple got added mid summer. Would be nice to see the east offerings get a little better. Stratton, Okemo, Sunapee, Loon are all kind of ehh... I'll probably get my money's worth at K and Pico and hopefully a Loaf trip. Also want to finally go west for the first time. But would be cool if they could add another independent hill like Jay or Smuggs.


----------



## 4aprice (May 9, 2017)

They just added a whole slew (4 to be precise) of New York areas (Bell, Windham, Gore, and Whiteface). I wouldn't look for any more additions in the east, west who knows.  What changes after this year will be interesting too.

Our experience with the Max Pass this past season was outstanding.  9 days in Colorado, 5 days in Utah, 8 days in Vermont and 4 days in New Hampshire. (12 in Pa but that's a different ticket)  The variety in our opinion was great.  With the New York additions (2 of them are day trips for us) next season should be better. We enjoy spending full weekends checking out one resort and its great for that.  We pretty much enjoyed all the areas you listed, so if you don't like the eastern choices it may not be the ticket for you. 

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Jully (May 9, 2017)

Like Alex said, any eastern additions appear unlikely. When Max announced Whiteface and Gore on fb there was a comment asking about any 'big mountain' additions to which Max replied, Stay Tuned!! 

Given Whiteface is about as big as anything on the east coast gets, any new additions I think have to come from out west.

I opted for the Max for this upcoming season and I'm quite excited by it.


----------



## cdskier (May 9, 2017)

Whiteface and Gore are both substantial additions for the east...they may not be as appealing to people in central/eastern MA, but MAX with those additions is definitely a great eastern multi-pass in my book.


----------



## Zand (May 9, 2017)

I forgot whiteface and gore were added...hit both of them a couple years ago and look forward to going again.


----------



## JimG. (May 9, 2017)

I'm going with the Belleayre only season pass with the MAX add on. I think it's a great deal.


----------



## Jully (May 9, 2017)

cdskier said:


> Whiteface and Gore are both substantial additions for the east...they may not be as appealing to people in central/eastern MA, but MAX with those additions is definitely a great eastern multi-pass in my book.



I'm in Boston and I'm excited to head to at least Whiteface next year and hopefully both for 3-4 days apiece. Been wanting to head to Whiteface for many years now. Its not that much farther than SL. Most skiers over here just don't think of NY.


----------



## cdskier (May 9, 2017)

Jully said:


> I'm in Boston and I'm excited to head to at least Whiteface next year and hopefully both for 3-4 days apiece. Been wanting to head to Whiteface for many years now. Its not that much farther than SL. Most skiers over here just don't think of NY.



I'll say Gore is well worth it and a really great mountain. I've skied there several times and never been disappointed. Whiteface on the other hand seems to require good timing.


----------



## Jully (May 10, 2017)

cdskier said:


> I'll say Gore is well worth it and a really great mountain. I've skied there several times and never been disappointed. Whiteface on the other hand seems to require good timing.



Hmm, good things to know and consider! Maybe I'll make Gore the priority over WF.


----------



## Jcb890 (May 10, 2017)

I went with the MAX again this year.  We really enjoyed it this past season... still have 1 ticket left at Killington I'm hoping to use for some Superstar laps.

'16/'17 season we rode 4 days at Big Sky, 4 days at Copper, 4 at Killington, 3 at Loon, 1 at Sunday River and 1 at FckStratton.

Decided not to bother with the Wachusett Pass + Add-On since we only did Wachusett 6 times last year and the MAX includes 5 tickets to Wachusett anyways.  Even with the new snowmaking system, there wasn't any less ice or better quality snow most nights.  So, I figure I'll just keep the $49 difference to use for something else and we can still go to Wachusett 5 times whenever we want, if we want.  Weekends during the season at Wachusett are in my opinion out of the question due to the small trails and crowds.  I refuse to take a shuttle from my car at Wachusett and I refuse to sit in a 20 minute lift line for a 1 minute ride down their terrain.

We also decided to do the Peak Pass this season as well with plans to make Mt. Snow our "home" mountain.  At 2 hours away, it is an easy day trip and I love the idea of having a regular season pass where it doesn't matter if I go for an hour or all day.  We used it 5x this Spring (4x Mt. Snow & 1x Wildcat), so we'll definitely get our value out of it and I'm looking forward to getting back to Wildcat a few more times next season when there's more snow.


I think we'll probably do Big Sky again next season because we had so much fun.  Montana was absolutely beautiful.  Hopefully we'll do Colorado again - maybe Steamboat this time.  I'd also like to try Mt. Bachelor and wouldn't mind checking out Solitude/Brighton in Utah either.

As for New England - we'll happily use our Killington passes again, Loon as well and then I'm hoping to get to use more days at Sunday River when it isn't their closing weekend and hopefully we'll be able to do a long weekend at Sugarloaf since I've always wanted to try it, but never made it up there.  Probably won't bother going back to FckStratton next season.

Being a Weekend Warrior, if I can get my daily average down below $40, I think I'm doing pretty good.  Especially with mountains like Killington, Sunday River, Big Sky and Copper in the mix.  Just the trips to Big Sky and Copper more than paid off our pass since they would have both been somewhere around $100/day.


----------



## dlague (May 10, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> I went with the MAX again this year.  We really enjoyed it this past season... still have 1 ticket left at Killington I'm hoping to use for some Superstar laps.
> 
> '16/'17 season we rode 4 days at Big Sky, 4 days at Copper, 4 at Killington, 3 at Loon, 1 at Sunday River and 1 at FckStratton.
> 
> ...



Sounded like a great season.  Hopefully, if you are out here we can catch up!


----------



## Jcb890 (May 10, 2017)

dlague said:


> Sounded like a great season.  Hopefully, if you are out here we can catch up!


That would be awesome!  I'm hoping to plan a little bit more in advance this coming season.  Our 2 trips were kind of last-minute organized.  Also, my wife will be able to handle more of the terrain which will be great.  She really progressed a lot this past season (IMO) between our trips out West and riding quite questionable spring-time conditions she wouldn't even have thought about attempting before.


----------



## Jully (May 10, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> That would be awesome!  I'm hoping to plan a little bit more in advance this coming season.  Our 2 trips were kind of last-minute organized.  Also, my wife will be able to handle more of the terrain which will be great.  She really progressed a lot this past season (IMO) between our trips out West and riding quite questionable spring-time conditions she wouldn't even have thought about attempting before.



Awesome that your wife progressed a lot this year. I got my GF out for 12 days and her skills progressed, IMO, but her confidence did not. On or one trip out west, I took her down a slightly steeper groomer and she handled it great but at the bottom was UNHAPPY that I'd taken her down that. Same story when she encountered bumped up conditions on 2 spring days. It worries me about planning trips next year. I feel bad taking her out west on more expensive and complicated trips to ski roughly similar terrain to what she skis back east (groomed easy blues and greens).


----------



## Jcb890 (May 10, 2017)

Jully said:


> Awesome that your wife progressed a lot this year. I got my GF out for 12 days and her skills progressed, IMO, but her confidence did not. *On or one trip out west, I took her down a slightly steeper groomer and she handled it great but at the bottom was UNHAPPY that I'd taken her down that.* Same story when she encountered bumped up conditions on 2 spring days. It worries me about planning trips next year. I feel bad taking her out west on more expensive and complicated trips to ski roughly similar terrain to what she skis back east (groomed easy blues and greens).


I've been out 32 times this year, she's probably done 25 or so.  But, a couple of those were just a couple of hours... like our last day in Colorado where she only went out for like 2 runs and then quit just so she could say she went the 4 days in a row :lol:.

Oh I've got that story beat easily!

Before our trip to Colorado she had only done green trails back in the East.  After that she tried a decent amount of blues, but only nice wide ones and groomed ones.  Fast forward a month to our Big Sky trip...

I was trying to take her down a nice "easy wide green" called Cinnabar from the top of their 6-person chair (Six Shooter).  So we get off the lift and I of course get us lost and onto a blue which was wide enough and groomed, so while she wasn't pleased, she was able to do that trail.  However, that trail quickly either turned into a (still wide) black which I knew she wouldn't be confident on... or a cat-track wide blue trail... the cat-track trails freak her out.  But, I figure that's the lesser of two evils at this point.  So I wait and she catches up to me and she's pissed, of course, and I apologize.  We keep going, but then not only is it a cat-track wide trail, now there's a drop-off on the downhill facing side either into woods or more black diamonds.  She has a fear of heights and trails like this freak her out if she hasn't been on it before even if its a green.

So she's taking a REALLY long time to catch up and I'm getting aggravated waiting for her and she keeps yelling at me each time she catches up to me.  After a bunch more drop-offs and tight trail with tight turns, I finally get to an opening where there's a wider trail and by the time she gets close enough for me to see her I can tell she's petrified due to tight trail and drop-offs and I'm super aggravated due to the waiting... until I hear her sobbing as she gets close to me.  Then I instantly felt like a piece of shit.  She was basically hyperventilating and scared shitless.  I look ahead and... the trail isn't any easier.  At this point its either continue on the cat-track wide trail, or drop into a black diamond with moguls.  I took a second and spotted a nice wide groomed path sweeping through this trail so I calmed her down and told her to just stay on her heel edge and go across this steep pitch with moguls over to the nice wider groomed area.  She did exactly that and didn't fall going through the moguls cutting across the hill.  We made it to the groomed section which was a blue and then it finally met up with a green which brought us back to the Madison base area.

I of course didn't mean to take her that route because I knew her limitations, I just got us lost on accident.  So I profusely apologized and she of course let it go.  But, I think that day really gave her extra confidence.  While it certainly freaked her out big time, she was able to manage it still and didn't really fall much and didn't get hurt.  After that she's been able to do almost any of the blues in New England we've gone to with confidence and even a "black diamond" at Wachusett - Smith Walton.  While it isn't steep or crazy, it was bumped up and spring-like when we did it, so it was decently challenging and she was able to both go down and make turns.  Next season I'll get her onto more "real" diamond trails, but the snow quality wasn't great at that point in the season so I didn't want to push it.  Both of us need more work on our technique still next season, for sure.

I've got a couple of pretty good Spring-condition stories too... polar opposites really.

We went to Wildcat 4/17 and coverage was decent enough, but not great.  Polecat scared her because it was unknown to her and some not-so-wide sections with drop-offs.  So I feel bad and she's aggravated, but I had no idea, I had never been to Wildcat.  We finally make it down and she says she's done for the day, conditions suck, you know I don't like those trails, etc., etc.

Fast-forward to 4/29, we went to Sunday River.  "Expert Terrain Only" - they weren't kidding.  This was easily the toughest riding she did all season.  Of course she starts off aggravated with how thin the cover is, dodging rocks, dodging dirt and dealing with steep pitches... but she rocked it!  She fell a few times, but no injuries and overall did really well considering the tough conditions.  On her 2nd run she was actually having fun and it was a great day.  That ended her season, but I was pretty proud of her since it was by far the hardest terrain she had ridden on for the season and we enjoyed a nice day in the sun.

Sorry for the long post, but it makes me feel proud to see her progress in her 3rd season, especially since she's not all that athletically inclined and has a fear of heights.  Her first season she took a group and private lesson but never really got off the bunny hill.  2nd season was shortened due to a broken wrist on Ramshead at Killington and then this 3rd season was her first full season.

I just keep telling her she needs to push herself, but I try not to get her too far out of her comfort zone.  She isn't able to keep up with me, but at least she can ride a good amount of the terrain I can.  Also, at mountains she's comfortable at (like Mt. Snow), she's completely fine if I go off and ride on my own and she rides on her own for a while.  So that is always nice if I want to go off and ride the North Face while she sticks to Long John and/or other front face groomers.  I'm trying to push her to up her speed at times, but she's not quite ready for that yet.  In due time I suppose.

Even though she stuck to groomed green trails in Colorado, I'd do that same trip over again.  It was so much fun, so beautiful and the mountains and snow are just not comparable to New England, IMO.  Listening to people complain about "crowds" at Copper on MLK weekend was hilarious to us.  And even though she did the same and mixed in some blues at Big Sky, I'd do that all over again too.  Montana and Big Sky are absolutely beautiful.  I think we'll go back again next season and *hopefully* do 2-3 other Western trips also.


----------



## abc (May 10, 2017)

> 2nd season was shortened due to a broken wrist on Ramshead at Killington


That wasn't a result of "push her to up her speed"?


----------



## Jcb890 (May 10, 2017)

abc said:


> That wasn't a result of "push her to up her speed"?


No, thankfully or I'd never hear the end of It! :lol:
That was a result of us never really spending time teaching her how to fall without hurting herself.  Something which is partly my fault too I suppose.


----------



## abc (May 10, 2017)

I thought that was taught at the beginner lesson, no?


----------



## Jcb890 (May 10, 2017)

abc said:


> I thought that was taught at the beginner lesson, no?


You would think so, but it wasn't part of either the group lesson or beginner private lesson.


----------



## abc (May 10, 2017)

It was in mine (boarding, I assume).


----------



## dlague (May 10, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> I've been out 32 times this year, she's probably done 25 or so.  But, a couple of those were just a couple of hours... like our last day in Colorado where she only went out for like 2 runs and then quit just so she could say she went the 4 days in a row :lol:.
> 
> Oh I've got that story beat easily!
> 
> ...



Great stories - we all probably have many to tell.  Some of what you are saying sounds familiar but 10 years ago.  That is around the time my wife started going down black diamond trails - definitely was an interesting year.  Started off with Twister at Pats Peak then Middle Trigger and Tiger at Gunstock, then Upper Sel's and Tommy's World Cup at Waterville - common theme all easy black diamond trails to build confidence.  But later that season came off a head wall on Tight Line at Saddleback and did that run like 5 times in a row.  That was the coolest experience to see her do that.


----------



## Jully (May 10, 2017)

dlague said:


> Great stories - we all probably have many to tell.  Some of what you are saying sounds familiar but 10 years ago.  That is around the time my wife started going down black diamond trails - definitely was an interesting year.  Started off with Twister at Pats Peak then Middle Trigger and Tiger at Gunstock, then Upper Sel's and Tommy's World Cup at Waterville - common theme all easy black diamond trails to build confidence.  But later that season came off a head wall on Tight Line at Saddleback and did that run like 5 times in a row.  That was the coolest experience to see her do that.



Agree. Great stories JCB890! Glad things worked out and the Big Sky experience didn't hurt her confidence or excitement about boarding. 

DLague, things to look forward to with my girl in the future I hope.


----------



## cdskier (May 10, 2017)

Great stories JCB890. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jcb890 (May 11, 2017)

abc said:


> It was in mine (boarding, I assume).


Yes, we both board.  The only sport my wife ever got into was roller skating (roller derby to be exact), so I started off having her try skiing, but she hated how uncomfortable and cold the boots were.  She wanted to try snowboarding and hasn't looked back.  I pushed for her to try more lessons, but she preferred having me as a teacher.  Next season maybe I'll invest in a lesson for her to help her maybe advance her skills and I have been thinking of doing an advanced lesson myself to really try to master carving techniques.


dlague said:


> Great stories - we all probably have many to tell.  Some of what you are saying sounds familiar but 10 years ago.  That is around the time my wife started going down black diamond trails - definitely was an interesting year.  Started off with Twister at Pats Peak then Middle Trigger and Tiger at Gunstock, then Upper Sel's and Tommy's World Cup at Waterville - common theme all easy black diamond trails to build confidence.  But later that season came off a head wall on Tight Line at Saddleback and did that run like 5 times in a row.  That was the coolest experience to see her do that.


That's great to hear.  My wife makes fun of me and says I act like an annoying proud dad when she has good days or good runs.  But, I think it helps her confidence too when she finishes up something and I tell her how good she did or give her a high five or something.


Jully said:


> Agree. Great stories JCB890! Glad things worked out and the Big Sky experience didn't hurt her confidence or excitement about boarding.
> 
> DLague, things to look forward to with my girl in the future I hope.





cdskier said:


> Great stories JCB890. Thanks for sharing!


I agree Jully - hopefully she enjoys the sport and sticks with it.  My wife said she picked it up for me and tried for me, but she has gotten to enjoy the sport and she used to always hate the winter, now she has something to look forward to in the winter months.  I try not to push her too hard and if she wants to give up on the day for whatever reason I try not to make her feel bad about it.  Next season though I have plans to push her to try some steeper terrain and work on technique and speed.  She'll get there.  With a Mount Snow season pass (Peak Pass), I'm hoping we'll have lots of opportunities for all of that practice.  And with the MAX, we'll get to do that as well and add in some traveling.

I'm glad you guys enjoyed my stories!

I was real worried with the whole Big Sky debacle because I could tell she was really afraid and upset.  But, I think it also helped her.  She does still have the fear of heights, but it doesn't usually bother her on most lifts.  Sometimes she can't look back at the beautiful mountains behind us - like in Colorado - and sometimes it gives her issues even on the trail, but it hasn't been too bad.  I'd imagine the Tram at Jay Peak might cause issues, but her fear of heights is weird... she likes roller coasters and plane rides, so go figure.


----------



## Teleskier (May 11, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> I'm glad you guys enjoyed my stories!



I enjoyed them as well. I may be in a similar situation next year, so it's relevant and helpful.


----------



## 4aprice (May 11, 2017)

cdskier said:


> I'll say Gore is well worth it and a really great mountain. I've skied there several times and never been disappointed.* Whiteface on the other hand seems to require good timing.*



Yea, I have yet to hit that day there either.  May try late next season after the wife stops, since she will never go there again.  Play that one by ear.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## dlague (May 11, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> That's great to hear.  My wife makes fun of me and says I act like an annoying proud dad when she has good days or good runs.  But, I think it helps her confidence too when she finishes up something and I tell her how good she did or give her a high five or something.



Keep that up!  I will even talk it up apres ski!  They like it and yes builds confidence and trust!  My wife refused to ski lower east wall and one day I went skiing by myself and skied it and some of the walls in Montezuma Bowl.  The following weekend I told her that she could do it and she did and now we go there every trip.  Next stop for her Pali Face - probably next season.  Also next season I want to do Upper East Wall with her.


----------



## jimk (May 12, 2017)

Love the wife success stories.  My wife hung up downhill skiing about seven years ago in her mid 50s.  I miss skiing groomers and riding a chair with her, but she still does other stuff like snowshoeing and X-C and...hot tubs  My advice is to do whatever it takes to make it fun for the wife and when you have kids get them involved ASAP.


----------



## dlague (May 12, 2017)

jimk said:


> Love the wife success stories.  My wife hung up downhill skiing about seven years ago in her mid 50s.  I miss skiing groomers and riding a chair with her, but she still does other stuff like snowshoeing and X-C and...hot tubs  My advice is to do whatever it takes to make it fun for the wife and when you have kids get them involved ASAP.


Good advice!  I started our kids on whether around 2-2.5 years old and put them in lessons as soon as they turned 3.  In Concord NH the schools had ski programs and we signed them up every year.  As our kids improved my wife came along - her attitude was put up or shut up!  She decided early on that she did not want to hang out in the lodge while we had fun.  Kids (4 boys) are all grown up youngest 15 and will end up being our best skier and did 4 years of snowboarding before switching back.  And it has been a fabulous ride and still is.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (May 22, 2017)

We're (_well, mostly me as my wife is not really thinking about snowboarding right now_) already thinking about trips for next year.  We had so much fun traveling last season that I'm hoping to at least take 2-3 trips next season.

No solid plans yet, but I think we're definitely going to try to get to Mt. Bachelor next season.  Hoping to return to Big Sky as well since we just loved it out there.

Colorado and Utah are solid options also with Solitude / Brighton in UT and maybe either Steamboat or Crested Butte in CO.  We enjoyed Copper, but I'd like to try somewhere else as well.
Also toying with the idea of a bit of a longer trip (10 days?) to fly into Calgary and checking out some or all of Kicking Horse, Nakiska, Kimberley and Fernie.  It might be do-able with a centralized housing situation.  Not sure though.

As for New England - day trips to Loon and Killington definitely, Sunday River is do-able in a day trip also.  Hopefully we'll use our 5 each for those 3.  And then also hoping for at least a long weekend up at Sugarloaf if things play out right.  We'll probably use our 5 passes at Wachusett on nights we feel like getting out or days/nights when there's snowfall happening and we can't get up North.


We've also got Peak Passes, so Mt. Snow is going to be our "_home base_" on weekends.  Also planning to get up to Wildcat at least a few times, I enjoyed my 1 day there even though cover was real thin.  Looking forward to seeing the whole mountain.


I think we'll have a busy 2017/2018 Winter and Season. :smile:
Is summer over yet?


----------



## dlague (May 22, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> We're (_well, mostly me as my wife is not really thinking about snowboarding right now_) already thinking about trips for next year.  We had so much fun traveling last season that I'm hoping to at least take 2-3 trips next season.
> 
> No solid plans yet, but I think we're definitely going to try to get to Mt. Bachelor next season.  Hoping to return to Big Sky as well since we just loved it out there.
> 
> ...



Sounds pretty awesome!


----------



## Jcb890 (May 22, 2017)

dlague said:


> Sounds pretty awesome!


Maybe we'll get to meet up with you guys out in CO, that would be cool!

Hopefully we'll meet some AZ'ers next season... didn't wind up meeting anyone this season.


----------



## dlague (May 22, 2017)

Jcb890 said:


> Maybe we'll get to meet up with you guys out in CO, that would be cool!
> 
> Hopefully we'll meet some AZ'ers next season... didn't wind up meeting anyone this season.



I think that would be awesome!


----------



## ss20 (Jul 3, 2017)

Just a public service announcement...got my pass in the mail a couple days ago...check your boxes...


----------



## Jully (Jul 3, 2017)

ss20 said:


> Just a public service announcement...got my pass in the mail a couple days ago...check your boxes...



Oh excellent was wondering when it was going to come.


----------



## p_levert (Jul 4, 2017)

ss20 said:


> Just a public service announcement...got my pass in the mail a couple days ago...check your boxes...



You paid in full, right?  I only did the $49 down payment.  I have been assuming that they will only send the pass when I make the full payment in September.


----------



## ss20 (Jul 4, 2017)

p_levert said:


> You paid in full, right?  I only did the $49 down payment.  I have been assuming that they will only send the pass when I make the full payment in September.



Yeah, I paid in full.


----------



## RedSoxFan (Jul 15, 2017)

I also got mine a week or so ago.


----------



## Jcb890 (Jul 15, 2017)

Haven't gotten mine yet.


----------



## Jully (Jul 15, 2017)

Got mine early last week


----------



## Edd (Jul 16, 2017)

Can someone jog my memory about paying for the pass? I see on my CC charges that I put down $49 in April. Looks like I haven't been charged since. I can't recall the arrangement.  I guess they hit you with the rest of the balance in September as stated above?  I would've preferred how Peaks does it with monthly payments.


----------



## urungus (Jul 16, 2017)

Edd said:


> Can someone jog my memory about paying for the pass? I see on my CC charges that I put down $49 in April. Looks like I haven't been charged since. I can't recall the arrangement.  I guess they hit you with the rest of the balance in September as stated above?  I would've preferred how Peaks does it with monthly payments.



It says on my email receipt that the entire remaining balance will be billed on Sept 15.  Not expecting to receive my passes until after that.


----------



## machski (Jul 21, 2017)

So I did not realize this, if you had a Max Pass last year you will not get a new one.  They just reload them for the coming season.  Had been wondering why my wife's showed up in the mail (she did not do one last year) and mine hadn't (I had one).

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Skier4life (Jul 22, 2017)

machski said:


> So I did not realize this, if you had a Max Pass last year you will not get a new one.  They just reload them for the coming season.  Had been wondering why my wife's showed up in the mail (she did not do one last year) and mine hadn't (I had one).
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app



Why would you want a new card? Does the old card have the year on it or something?

This is is my first year so I am excited to see how this works out for me.


----------



## machski (Jul 25, 2017)

Skier4life said:


> Why would you want a new card? Does the old card have the year on it or something?
> 
> This is is my first year so I am excited to see how this works out for me.


Never said I wanted a new card.  I just did not realize they did this and it confused me not knowing that when my wife's showed up in the mail (again, she did not get the Max Pass last season).

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Jcb890 (Jul 28, 2017)

machski said:


> So I did not realize this, if you had a Max Pass last year you will not get a new one.  They just reload them for the coming season.  Had been wondering why my wife's showed up in the mail (she did not do one last year) and mine hadn't (I had one).
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


Are you sure about this?  I was pretty sure they said they'd be sending new ones.


----------



## machski (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks for your email. That is an easy one. You already have your pass. Anyone who had a pass last year will not receive a new one. We are simply reloading those. Since your wife didn't have one last year, that is why she received one in the mail. Let me know if you have any questions.

Best Regards,

Erin @Max Pass Support



Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## dlague (Jul 29, 2017)

machski said:


> Thanks for your email. That is an easy one. You already have your pass. Anyone who had a pass last year will not receive a new one. We are simply reloading those. Since your wife didn't have one last year, that is why she received one in the mail. Let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> ...


I guess you are sure now!

Sent from my SM-G930V using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## urungus (Sep 16, 2017)

urungus said:


> It says on my email receipt that the entire remaining balance will be billed on Sept 15.  Not expecting to receive my passes until after that.



My credit card was billed yesterday and I am now eagerly watching my (snail) mailbox for the delivery.


----------



## gladerider (Sep 20, 2017)

was charged on 9/15 as well. waiting for the pass to come in mail.


----------



## Vortex (Oct 2, 2017)

Tripped Booked to steamboat with the Max Pass again.  Probably do MT. St Anne again as well.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 3, 2017)

Max-Pass Add-On.....  Can't wait to ski the Rockies....


----------



## urungus (Oct 4, 2017)

For those of you waiting for a new pass in the mail, I contacted customer service yesterday and mentioned that Killington often opens in October and this was their reply



> You should receive your passes within 2-3 weeks. If you don't have them by the time you want to go skiing, you can always show your photo ID at the resort letting them know that you have yet not received your MAX Pass. They will be able to look you up in the system.


----------



## Jully (Oct 4, 2017)

urungus said:


> For those of you waiting for a new pass in the mail, I contacted customer service yesterday and mentioned that Killington often opens in October and this was their reply



Good to know!!


----------



## machski (Oct 4, 2017)

urungus said:


> For those of you waiting for a new pass in the mail, I contacted customer service yesterday and mentioned that Killington often opens in October and this was their reply


In addition, Killington opens so early that the Max Passes are often not loaded in their system to allow you to go straight onto the K1.  If you go early on Max, swing by guest services on the second level of KBL and check on the pass status first.  Of not, they will manually record you and give you a day ticket.

Sent from my XT1650 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## urungus (Oct 16, 2017)

Finally received my passes in the mail today!!


----------



## p_levert (Oct 18, 2017)

I got mine yesterday.  I'm stoked!


----------

